# going to the dermatologist for the first time!



## pink_lily002 (Sep 7, 2008)

Any ideas on what to expect when I go to the dermatologist for the first time?  I'm 24, by the way, lol.  I always get nervous about seeing a new doctor for the first time.

I've finally gotten fed up with having my dad's skin and have decided that it's time to just go see a professional about clearing my skin.  I've tried EVERYTHING you can get over the counter, and while it's all helped to show some sort of improvement for a period of time, after a few weeks, my skin goes back to the way it was.  My dad is 46 and still suffers from acne....I inherited my mom's brains and my dad's skin, lol.

I read through some of the other threads, and I'm glad I did - now I have a bit of an idea as to what to expect for possible remedies!  But I'd like to have a better of idea of what really goes on in the visits, ya know?  Thank you for any info!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 8, 2008)

Not to fear, i guess every dermatologist is different.  But first they will probably examine your face, and ask you a bunch of questions, like what products are you using right now, how many years have you suffered with acne, do you notice when you tend to flare out more, things like that.  Then he will maybe ask you if you have dry skin or oily skin and do the best treatment for you.  That could mean topical creams, to pills, or even lazer treatment. I dont think he'll even touch your skin on the first day, but i could be wrong!

Once you get your precription plan set, i had to follow the directions and come back for a check up in 2 weeks, then after that i had to go back every 4 weeks.  And at every check up they popped my pimples and removed any black/white heads , its kind of sore when they use this metal tool to remove the gunk, but maybe one appointment lasts maybe 10-20 minutes, and 40 minutes when i had the lazer treatment.

Well i had moderate acne in my teens, im a bit older now and my skin is 100% clear since i went on birth control.  But this was my routine back in highschool, i used ovace face wash twice a day, benzaclin cream in the morning, tazorac cream at night, and i took this antibiotic i forgot the name after dinner.  And every week for 3 months i had lazer treatments, it was supposed to kill the dirt and bacteria out of my pores, then i went every month for it.  

Good luck with the doc!


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not sure where you live but here in the UK we only really get referred onto a derm. after persuing treatment with a general doctor. I dislike new doctors and talking about anything health related with them too ha ha!

The first and only time I saw a dermatologist I decided beforehand to write a list of what I thought my skin was like, what the acne was like, when it was worst etc. and also questions I had for the derm. just incase I forgot them all when I went for my appointment! I tend to do things like that... I think they asked me a few questions too although I don't remember much about what they were.

I also typed up a list for my derm. of all the topicals and pills for my acne I'd taken prior to seeing him. It was a pretty long list I can tell you. I'd tried topical erythromycin, dalacin T roll on, adapalene (retin A), oral erythromycin, oral tetracycline, dianette (birth control specifically said to help with acne), oral trimethoprim etc. They basically said I'd tried everything and followed all the correct protocols and I was already on birth control too. They offered me to be put on roaccutane, but I didn't fancy the idea, the side effects put me off. Instead I was referred to a clinic for laser treatment and microdermabrasion, I go at varying intervals and unfortunately it is expensive. But let me tell you it's been the best thing ever, my skin has never ever ever looked this good. I still get the occasionally breakout but it's never anywhere near as bad as it was, heals much quicker, hardly scars.

Good luck for your appointment!


----------



## chameleonmary (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so glad you are taking this step, I too inherited my fathers cystic acne and struggled with it for years.

It is likely you will be prescribed Roaccutane, that is the most common acne treatment offered by dermatologists for adult acne. This is for skin that has basically been unresponsive to other treatments.

I had previously taken antibiotics, the pill and topical treatments for my acne, but it would only be a short term fix. That would frustrate me more than the acne itself. 

There are varying reports on the side effects and effectiveness of Roaccutane, but for me personally, it saved my life. I had very minimal side effects - in fact, I LOVED my side effects! My skin became so smooth, and my fine lines on my forehead disappeared. I could go for a few weeks without washing my hair and my blowdry stilll looked fresh and my makeup always looked flawless and never 'melted'. 

The downside includes dry skin, chapped lips, sore joints for some people. You also cannot go out in the sun and must wear a sunscreen religiously.

Your derm will assess the costs and benefits for you, but ultimately it is up to you. But as a general rule, if you have acne similar to your father, and he still suffers at 46, chances your acne might be the same. When I was getting a face full of cysts at 22, I made up my mind - enough was enough.

Please let us all know how it goes!!!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your input!  I was without Internet after posting that, so I'm just now having the chance to check this.

I have an appointment this coming Tuesday.  I've been going through the doctor's website, and they seem like one of the best in the area.  My appointment is for a body scan, which I've been told is when they just check over your skin for potentially problematic areas, and obviously I'll have the chance to talk to the doctor about my acne problems.  I think the receptionist may have misunderstood me when I spoke to her, but honestly, a body scan is a good idea for me.  I have some larger freckles that I don't do a good job of regularly checking on, so having someone else know they're there and letting me know if they could turn out to be a problem is nice!

I've decided to write down a bit of a list of everything I've used - multiple birth control pills said to help wit acne, all the OTC skincare lines, all the high-end skincare lines, etc.  And I'm also checking my prescription benefits to see what's covered, what's not, and what prices to expect for prescriptions.  Hopefully this derm will be one of those who asks to do follow-ups, rather than the usual "call me if it doesn't work" that I've gotten from other doctors in regards to allergy meds and other meds!  Thanks again everyone for your input!  I'll certainly let you know what goes on!


----------

